# ND elk?



## Chipp (Mar 29, 2013)

I live in utah so I'm pretty familiar with elk but until I started reading this website I never knew there were elk and that big of elk in North Dakota! I've been thruogh a few of these post and seen a couple bulls in the 360's and that's not a bad bull for any state. My question is is there alot of elk that are free roaming or is it mostly. A high fence type of deal and are bulls in the 350' And 360's common and one more how hard is it for residents and non residents to get tags? Don't worry I don't plan on every coming up there to hunt elk ( geese maybe) seems I we have more that enough to hunt with in half hour of my house I'm just curiuos and have looked into waterfowl in your state but have never even heard of elk. Here are a couple pictures of my 2011 ml elk and my 2012 rifle. I'm on my phone and that's as long as I've had it and sometime they go sideways and upside down sorry. That you for any info I'm jut curiuos.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Very nice elk Chipp. Our elk license are very limited. It's once in a lifetime, so needless to day I know people who have applied for 20 years and not drawn a tag. There are no non resident tags available.

Most of our elk are in the North Dakota Badlands. Most of them are spill over from Theodore Roosevelt National Park where they are over populated. I think they got to 900 elk and were trying to cut it down to something like half or less. After ten years I applied for a cow license a couple of years ago. I got that and thought it would be a cake walk. I seen six bulls but no cows. A couple of ranchers both said the elk are like teenagers. The cows brains still work when they are in rut and as soon as hunters start scouting they high tail it back to the park. I had a nice 6X6 at 200 yards for 20 minutes. My old eyes are not that good and I thought some rancher had missed his Charolais cow. After about ten minutes I lifted my binocs and looked. He was standing dead still in a little clearing on the other side of the small canyon watching me sitting there.


----------

